# Peanut butter jars



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 29, 2020)

Here is two different sized peanut butter jars. When empty were meant to be used as drinking glasses. True recycling.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat (May 29, 2020)

I just got some jars that look kind of like that and was wondering if they were jars or just drinking glasses. 







This mark is on the bottom of all 3


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 29, 2020)

I have some similar small ones like that too but I think mine have little embossed stars below that top rim. I figured they were jelly jars or something but I was going to use them for glasses. They’re boxed up right now but I’ll have to see if I can find em when we clean out the garage in the coming weeks.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 29, 2020)

I always heard these called jelly jars, don't think I've ever seen a labeled version.  Around here you can get mustard which comes in drinking glasses, it's a good idea!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 29, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I always heard these called jelly jars, don't think I've ever seen a labeled version.  Around here you can get mustard which comes in drinking glasses, it's a good idea!


I have seen the tall one with the little vertical lines around the lip of the jar. It had the paper label for peanut butter. Like you said i am sure it was universal and used for mustard, jelly and anything else they needed to jar. Relic Hawk of you tube aka Slugplate found one in his last video. In the highlights at the end of his video he shows one with the paper label it was peanut butter. I forget the brand.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 29, 2020)

mytauntaunsbeat said:


> I just got some jars that look kind of like that and was wondering if they were jars or just drinking glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The image is the manufacturers mark for Capstan Glass Company Connellsville, Pa. 1919- 1938. It resembles a pawn chess piece. It is really a Capstan a spool like device mounted on ships and docks to aid in the lifting, pulling or moving heavy items with cables or rope which was wound around the Capstan. The glass is called a "packer glass" or jelly jar made to hold a variety of food prouducts such as cheese spread, jam, peanut butter, mustard, etc. Capstan glass company was purchased by Anchor Hocking Glass Company in 1938.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## woods_walker (May 29, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is two different sized peanut butter jars. When empty were meant to be used as drinking glasses. True recycling.
> ROBBYBOBBY64View attachment 207976



I wish I would of kept some of the cups I found when I first got into digging. I didn’t think twice about leaving them behind back then. Now that I want one I can’t find any! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat (May 29, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> The image is the manufacturers mark for Capstan Glass Company Connellsville, Pa. 1919- 1938. It resembles a pawn chess piece. It is really a Capstan a spool like device mounted on ships and docks to aid in the lifting, pulling or moving heavy items with cables or rope which was wound around the Capstan. The glass is called a "packer glass" or jelly jar made to hold a variety of food prouducts such as cheese spread, jam, peanut butter, mustard, etc. Capstan glass company was purchased by Anchor Hocking Glass Company in 1938.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Awesome man, thanks!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 29, 2020)

woods_walker said:


> I wish I would of kept some of the cups I found when I first got into digging. I didn’t think twice about leaving them behind back then. Now that I want one I can’t find any! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you least expect it is when you will find more. You will find am for sure. I found the ones i got on the surface just walking in the woods. Sure there are more where they came from. Good luck!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 31, 2020)

Yes definitely Jelly jars that were meant to be drinking glasses when done. We had Scooby Doo, Yogi Bear, Woody Wood pecker, Snoopy and the Peanuts, Pogo etc... and of course they were newspaper premiums and became supermarket items .. a bit of time in the ground and their cheap pyro glazing would disappear quickly


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 31, 2020)

I remember at the gulf gas station my parents would get a plate or a cereal bowl, teacup and saucer. I still have a bunch of the stuff actually a whole set. This was right before the gas crisis. You could fill up on even days if your licences plate ended with an even number. If the last number was odd you had to go on an odd day. The lines used to be around the block. My dad went to fill up one day and bought the dog with him. He got out to pay the attendant and the dog was jumping around in the front seat (he was not used to strangers) long story short he jumped up and pressed the lock button down  locking my dad out of the car with his keys in the ignition. The line was a mile long and everyone was honking their horns. How embarrassing for him. It's all a bad memory now but reminds me how we never appreciate what we have until it is gone. Man I miss that dog!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## woods_walker (Jun 4, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> When you least expect it is when you will find more. You will find am for sure. I found the ones i got on the surface just walking in the woods. Sure there are more where they came from. Good luck!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I kinda lied in my post from earlier, I do actually have one fancy drinking glass that I kept early on and forgot about! I also dug this fancy vase from the same hole.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

